# Blogging?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would like to know how many people here would be interested if they could have their own blog would? The makers of our forum software have released an add-on that would give everyone the ability to have their own blog here. Please take a moment and tell me if you would be at all interested in having your on space to journal about your food and cooking experiences?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, I get the point of why some people would like to blog, but don't see it as something I'd care to do. Maybe a poll option might just be a simple "no," without further comment.

I'm also concerned how adding blogging software might affect the already slow and erratic way the forum behaves. Might it not be a better idea to solve the server problems before adding new features? Some members here have offered to help in that regard.

Shel


----------



## beemerchef (Sep 17, 2006)

I personally Blog, but only post an intro to it... as I use up over 45GB a month in bandwidth! You really do not want to see that traffic on here!
All depends on the lenght and picture sizes...

Be well... just my two cents...

Ara & Spirit


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

I guess someone like beemer and french culinary guy (can't remember his name - Chris?) would be better off with blogging than posting different threads - another 2c worth!


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Agreed. A simple no.

That said, I really enjoy theoasisofmysoul. Too many people blogging silly stuff these days and it's rare to find an enjoyable one.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

ditto (ditto)...the limit on "too short of a message" is a bit restrictive.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I would like to promote the old fashion alternative to blogging: write a letter to your mother. She really cares.



..soooo, that's a no for me.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I like Ara's blog. Kinda hits home with me someplace. I guess I must emphathize with him, having only one child and all. Difference is his is gone forever.

Oasis of my soul dot com.

Oh, heh, hi Ara.  Didn't see you up there!


----------

